# Orijen puppy food



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've just started to wean my 13 1/2 week old on to orijen puppy food. he is currently on Hills science plan puppy food. He has had runny poos and been sick for the last couple of days (since I started the new food) i'm only giving him small amount through his regular food. Is it a case that Orijen is too rich for him or should I give it a couple of more days? he is still full of life and doesn't seem down in himself.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

P.S - no loss of appetite, I just found him eating the cats food!!


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi nict9,

My 4 month old pup is on Orijen and he is happy with it  It did take approx. a week for him to completely be fine with Orijen in terms of his stools etc. 

I would suggest you give it a few more days, if it persists then maybe you can look at other food stuffs.

Regards,
Henning


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Henning,

Thanks for your advice, I figured this was the case but its nice to get some feedback from others. will keep you posted on his progress


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*nict9*, are the stools soft and runny or more diarrhea like? 
It took our oldest V Sophie about two months to fully transition to Orijen. The stools were soft and sometimes runny but firmed as the time went on. When we tried to transition our youngest V Pacsi to Orijen, it just went right through her like water. We tried again a few times later on but same thing. So, we transitioned her to a different grain free food, and she was (and still is) doing great on it


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi Suliko, 

they are like a pool of water, no shape whatsoever, he has done two since I've introduced the new food which have 
started off quite solid and but have then turned to complete mush, all the rest just sloppy. it has only been three days so I'm not sure if I just
need to give it time or if its just not for him. Don't want him to suffer this more than he needs to. As I've said above hes in great form, loves his walks etc
and is eating normally. Am I an over anxious mother!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We suffered the same fate at that age 

Soft runny stools are no way to go! Please consider (I found by long trial and error) it is a function of their enzymes not being up
to the task of processing rich, concentrated kibble like Orijen. 

Two choices:

1. switch to LID kibble (limited ingredients kibble) like Natural Balance - venison & sweet potato (it worked for us really well at that age) 

2. Try Orijen adult (still all life stages food) - Regional Red

Bottom they may lack the enzymes and necessary bacterial flora to properly process rich food. 
Our little dog was on pretty shabby food originally and took more than a few months to switch. 

LID kibble will work at this point--- that is my point. 

Other than that please consider Rudy's suggestions as well 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10043.msg75405/topicseen.html#new


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Dare is speak too soon!! success. three decent poos since last night, still a bit soft but definate poo shaped. Hopefully this is because he is getting used to the new food and not because he stole the cats food!! fingers crossed


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

OMG ive awoken a beast!! now that the food is starting to agree with him he seems to have found his appetite. Hes just tried to eat some cabbage!! but ive foiled his plans for cat food today. At least he starts puppy classes tonight so plenty of treats methinks


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Orijen puppy food is generally too rich for puppies, even for adults I hear the same complaint.

Try ACANA, it is made by the same company and has a higher success rate for puppies and adults alike with agreeing with the stomach and stools.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

after the initial horror poo period he seems to have adjusted to Orijen quite well and his coat is looking amazing for it. i can also start to see a little muscle definition. Only problem is he seems to find it a bit boring so i mix some tuna or mackerel through it which seems to help


----------

